# '3 new scarfs since Wednesday' free patterns



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have only just realised that not everyone who asked for a copy of my patterns (from my '3 new scarfs since Wednesday' subject may be aware that I downloaded them on Monday 01st October. So just in case you missed them, here they are again. Please use them in any way you want and do experiment with colourways and yarns with them - I am sure you'll get soem fantastic results.

From the body of the above mentioned text:

Many thanks for your lovely heart-warming comments about the above 3 scarves, which are easy to make, in fact I hope you will be pleasantly surprised at how easy they are to knit. I have no problems sharing the patterns, I just went along with whatever came up at the time and your requests have prompted me to write them down as best I can. So fingers crossed that I don't lose this reply (I managed to lose the other two before I had even started the patterns).

GINGER RIB SCARF: simplicity itself with only a one-row pattern repeat.

Needs approx 160gm of double-knitting (UK)/worsted (US) or similar weight yarn; 8mm straight needles.
Using 2 strands of the yarn 
CO 24 stitches
Every Row = Slip 1, K2, *K3, P3* to end.
Continue until scarf is long enough for you, then BO.


INDIAN SUMMER SCARF with beads: Done in 2 phases, first the mesh base, second is weaving/threading the Sari-silk ribbon through it. Optional addition is to add tassels and beads. Mesh base is a simple 3 row repeat.

Need either single strand of a chunky yarn or 2 strands of double-knitting (UK)/worsted (USA) yarn - yarn colour can either be in similar colour to the sari-silk ribbon yarn or contrasting - I used similar colourings; then for the Sari-silk ribbon you'll need 5 or 6 strands with each strand being the length of the finished scarf PLUS sufficient for a tassel at both beginning and end of knitted mesh; Optional beads = sufficient wooden or other beads to fasten off the yarn and Sari-silk ribbon tassels, remembering that the hoels in the beads need to have the sari-silk ribbon plus yarn through them.

Uses 8mm straight needles if using 2strands of DK/worsted or whatever size the chunky yarn requires.

I used an old-fashioned napkin pin to thread the sari-silk ribbon through the mesh, use whatever is most suitable to you.


CO 7 sts.

Row 1: *K stitch wrapping yarn round both ndles then around rt hand ndle then Knit that stitch* - repeat *-* to end of row.

Row 2: *Knit all stitches allowing the wrap-around-yarn to drop off the needle before knitting the next Knit stitch* rept * - * to end of row

Row 3: K all stitches

Continue in pattern until as long as you want it to be.

BO.


Sari-Silk ribbon yarn weaving. Measure off 5 or 6 strands of the S-s ribbon, allowing extra length of each strand if you wish to have S-s ribbon tassels. Using a pin or very large eyed bodkin, start at one end of the scarf and weave/thread the yarn through each elongated gap. You can either weave each strand into the same sideways gaps or alternate them, with one going under the gaps and one going over the gap, as in weaving.

When finished, and if you have enough normal yarn left over, cut some tassel lengths and crochet or knot them in place at the ends of the scarf next to each of the S-s ribbon tassels. I found the most difficult part of this scarf was threading the yarn and S-S ribbon through the bead holes, so make sure the holes are BIG enough. I used a very very very small sized crochet hook for this, and a lot of tugging. Tie a knit under each bead to secure it. And there is your scarf.


RINGS SCARF: Simple stitch for every row using circular needles, with each Ring being only 3 rows wide if using chunky yarn. The only careful bit is when you are starting a new Ring , REMEMBER to put your last completed Ring onto the circular needle BEFORE joining the new Ring circle.

Use whatever yarn you wish with the appropriate circular needle size to match the yarn. I used a chunky yarn, and found a plain yarn and a multi-coloured yarn to contrast the rings. I used less than 50gms of each colour. I also used size 8mm 16" circular needles. TIP: You may find that weaving in the CO yarn into the first knitted row helps cut out lots of weaving in afterwards.

Using the chunky yarn and 8mm 16" circular needles, CO 30 sts.

*Join the circle, weave in your CO tail into the first row and knit 3 rows in total.

BO.

If using a contrasting colour yarn, use it here else use same yarn as first Ring.*

Simply repeat * - * until you have enough Rings for your Rings Scarf.

Afte ryou have finished, remember to sew/weave in the BO tails.

NB: if you are using dk/worsted yarn, then your needle size will be smaller (4mm) and you'll need to adjust your number of CO stitches, so CO say 40 stitches PLUS of course the number of rows you knit will be more, say 5 rows instead of 3. 

And if you want the Rings to be bigger, then simply increase the number of stitches. 


BTW - should you wish to make a shorter Rings scarf, by making fewer rings you can easily turn it into a cravat-style scarf with the one end easly slipping through one of the rings.


I hope the instructions to my three scarfs are easy to follow, do let me know if there are any hiccups in them.

And happy scarf knitting

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## soniakweaver (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much. These are delightful!


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't wait to make the last one.


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you - they are now on my todo list


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

Waouh! How beautiful! Thank you for posting this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Really like the ring scarf.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you. I like them all, but I --- LOVE-- The Indian Summer. Thanks again.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks I missed these the first time around.


----------

